# Good hunting knife



## middleagedmutan (Mar 23, 2011)

I had been looking for a new hunting knife for a while and went to Bass Pro in Perrysburg to check out some new hunting knives so asked to see a cold steel master hunter well the didnt have any then I spotted a Knives of Alaska camp knife I said let me check that out first of its shaving sharp made of D2 tool steel which is good hand excellent finish to well the price was $120.00 i said let me see the shief for it he pulled the box out and it said $99.00 after seeing the nice leather sheath I said ill take the 99.00$ one. its an awesome knife way better than the buck alpha hunter I got really nice knife.


----------

